# Bessingham Manor Internals August 2012



## darbians (Aug 27, 2012)

My first explore with company. A good job as I would not of got in like the others who have gone recently. Through sheer determination of the lady that went with me we found a way in. Yes we did get stung a lot!
This is an amazing place but really is in a bad state.
Big thanks to Ze!!!!!!

Ground floor










































First floor











Second floor


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very interesting,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like there's a lot of water damage & the roof needs to be replaced, but it must not be completely gone. A place like this could still be salvageable, couldn't it? Seems like the National Trust, or somebody who cares about preservation, should find a way to offer low interest loans for re-roofing projects on historic buildings. The roof is always the most important thing to save.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 28, 2012)

Crikey! I googled this place after seeing your pics and found it's listed for sale at 590,000 pounds! Only has 4.5 acres with it, so they must think very highly of the location! The listing says a buyer could salvage the materials & build a new house out of it. Why would anybody go to that much trouble & expense, when there are intact houses available for a lot less than that? Seems rather mad to me. On another site, the owners complained that after some pics were posted, two of the remaining good fireplace mantles were stolen.


----------



## darbians (Aug 28, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> Crikey! I googled this place after seeing your pics and found it's listed for sale at 590,000 pounds! Only has 4.5 acres with it, so they must think very highly of the location! The listing says a buyer could salvage the materials & build a new house out of it. Why would anybody go to that much trouble & expense, when there are intact houses available for a lot less than that? Seems rather mad to me. On another site, the owners complained that after some pics were posted, two of the remaining good fireplace mantles were stolen.



I saw that too its a shocking amount of money. It could be an investment, if they were able to build more homes on the land. If the owners were bothered about it they should of looked after the place!




LairdOfLochaber said:


> Looks like there's a lot of water damage & the roof needs to be replaced, but it must not be completely gone. A place like this could still be salvageable, couldn't it? Seems like the National Trust, or somebody who cares about preservation, should find a way to offer low interest loans for re-roofing projects on historic buildings. The roof is always the most important thing to save.



A lot of work needs to be done to restore it to its former glory. but it is possible. There have been a lot of articles about listed buildings in disrepair recently. Nothing is being done though, I don't understand the neglect!


----------



## kiss-my-pixels (Sep 4, 2012)

was great getting the chance to go back here again! and after out fight to with all those stinging nettles no way i was going to give up getting in there! was a great day out to!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad to see you done it in the end! You went upstairs?  those floors are made of tracing paper


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these photos. 

I really do like this house and will have to keep my fingers crossed that I win the euro millions tonight so I can buy and restore the place to its former glory.


----------



## Ha.zel (Sep 4, 2012)

What a beautiful piano! I love the shots of the upstairs bedroom too, very nice lighting.


----------



## darbians (Sep 4, 2012)

If only the piano worked
Another from one of the bedrooms upstairs




[/url] A Bed Of Light by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Maddie220790 (Sep 6, 2012)

These images are absolute beautiful! Hoping to go out there tomorrow to take a look!


----------



## Bones out (Sep 6, 2012)

Maddie220790 said:


> These images are absolute beautiful! Hoping to go out there tomorrow to take a look!




Maddie, best not say when on a public forum. There may be a camera thief or worse now waiting for you!

Explore safe mate


----------



## darbians (Dec 6, 2012)

This may be of interest to some.

Original plans by specialist developer Norwood Homes - given the go-ahead in August 2010 - aimed to demolish the old Bessingham Manor near Cromer and build a new nine-bedroomed property, using 19th century architect’s drawings.

But the plans have had to be scaled down after it proved impossible to find a buyer prepared to take on the project.

Now the plan is to create a smaller seven-bedroomed property with five reception rooms and space above the garaging to create an annex or home office.

The proposed house will be approximately 5,500 sqft less in gross internal floor area, with a less extensive range of outbuildings and secondary space.

As in the original plans, the new house will be constructed so it is more centrally located, away from its current position in the corner of the 4.5 acre site.

Norwood Homes marketed the original plans for the nine-bedroomed property for 24 months at various guide prices, and for the last 12 months, at £595,000.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 6, 2012)

Lots of peely wallpaper and paint there! Looks like a great mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent_Master (Dec 8, 2012)

1 week ago went there but haven't go upstairs yet as don't sure floor is not safe but glad see all your picture things from upstairs  great thanks for share.


----------



## darbians (Dec 8, 2012)

Silent_Master said:


> 1 week ago went there but haven't go upstairs yet as don't sure floor is not safe but glad see all your picture things from upstairs  great thanks for share.


Yeah I see you went on fb. It seemed pretty sound, though I did read a tripod went through the floor recently!


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 8, 2012)

So glad you went upstairs. Its well worth the look 

Nice set and you have done the place proud.


----------



## darbians (Dec 8, 2012)

Pen15 said:


> So glad you went upstairs. Its well worth the look
> 
> Nice set and you have done the place proud.



Thankyou. I do think the two bedrooms upstairs are the nicest rooms in the house!


----------



## Bugbug (Jan 10, 2013)

How sad these places make me feel .. it is like the remenants of someones life just abandoned ... The piano/organ a beautiful instrument no longer played .. haunting .. shipped from NY and disgarded like trash and worth a few thousand .. why .. give it to a museum if you dont want it .... I dont understand how people can leave and waste good things but also leave their relatives lives disgarded as if they mean nothing ....


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 11, 2013)

Arghhhh... it kills me seeing that harmonium rotting away like that!


----------

